# Bugs in Kauai?



## GregT (Aug 3, 2010)

All,

My wife and I have been to Oahu, Maui and Big Island several times and never had a problem with bug bites from mosquitoes/whatever.

We've only been to Kauai once, and my poor wife got bitten a number of times.  I was curious if Kauai veterans found this to be the norm, or unusual -- we were not staying in a timeshare, it was a home we'd rented privately.

Please advise with any thoughts on if Kauai really is different from the other islands.

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2010)

All the islands have mosquitoes, but it kind of depends on where you are.  Some areas are more conducive to mosquitoes than others - especially any area that has a lot of rain and/or vegetation.  We use bug spray in those areas.

BTW - before Captain Cook landed on Hawaii there were no mosquitoes - they came over in the water barrels!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 3, 2010)

Therefore, they were English mosquitoes.  :hysterical: 


Sterling


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 3, 2010)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> My wife and I have been to Oahu, Maui and Big Island several times and never had a problem with bug bites from mosquitoes/whatever.
> 
> ...




Yes, Kauai has mosquitoes, as it is a tropical location.  We found them to be in greater numbers on the north shore due to the rain, but they are on the south part of the island too.  If you are going to be near water (even just a wet forest) you may be bitten. I am a mosquito magnet We just take a long good bug spray and a bottle of Caladryl and carry on with our hikes with no problems


----------

